# Let's talk about Coach Lee



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Not sure what you've heard or what your concerns are. Coach Lee is the USA Archery National Head coach and is the originator of the National Training System (NTS) that is specified for all USA Archery certified instructors and coaches. A Internationally recognized high level coach. NTS is the current recommended US training system. Yes, one of many good systems out there but NTS is a good one IMO.

Arne


----------



## 892277 (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm familiar with his background as the national coach, but I was more curious about his JOAD club. Even the kids in his club call NTS, Never The Same.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Shooter720 said:


> . Even the kids in his club call NTS, Never The Same.


Curious to know exactly what they mean by Never the Same. I use NTS as a basis for instruction and really like it, it seems logical and think it establishes is a great foundation thru a logical progression of exercises. Of course eventually everyone makes their own modifications to shot cycles etc. to suit themselves but do you have any more info on Never the Same?


----------

